# Receiver not out putting Dolby Digital



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

My HR24-500 is connected through HDMI to my Sony DN-1000 and I went to the menu of the receiver and set Dolby Digital to on. Even when it's a program that is broadcast in Dolby Digital the receiver is still putting out LPCM to my A/V receiver. Why is this? My old crappy Scientific Atlanta 8300HD had no problem sending out Dolby Digital signals.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

skatingrocker17 said:


> My HR24-500 is connected through HDMI to my Sony DN-1000 and I* went to the menu of the receiver and set Dolby Digital to on.* Even when it's a program that is broadcast in Dolby Digital the receiver is still putting out LPCM to my A/V receiver. Why is this? My old crappy Scientific Atlanta 8300HD had no problem sending out Dolby Digital signals.


You referring to your A/V receiver or HR24? There is a DD setting on the HR as well that needs to be turned on. Not clear from your post.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Check the settings on your A/V receiver.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

The Dolby Digital setting on the HR24 is turned on. The A/V receiver will accept any signal, the settings are exactly the same as they were for my cable box. If the HR24 was putting out Dolby Digital the A/V receiver would say it and there would be a blue light that says "Multi Channel Decoding".


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Assuming you are using HDMI to hook up a DVD player which puts out a Dolby Digital signal the Sony recognizes, try temporarily plugging the HR24 into that input. This will narrow down which piece is at fault, the Sony or the HR24.

I'd also try hooking up the DirecTV box and your Sony using an optical or coaxial digital audio feed. It's not a real fix-it, but again, will give you info for trouble shooting.


----------



## GenTso (Aug 26, 2008)

Carl Spock said:


> I'd also try hooking up the DirecTV box and your Sony using an optical or coaxial digital audio feed. It's not a real fix-it, but again, will give you info for trouble shooting.


I get TONS better sound using the coaxial spdif input than either HDMI or optical inputs on my Sony equipment. Not sure why ... you'd think they'd pretty much be exactly the same.

Also, for whatever reason, D* receivers output audio simultaneously for each type of connection so it's real easy to see which one work the best for you and your equipment.

One of the things that might help the OP troubleshoot is changing the audio setting IN THE DVR to output Linear PCM and see what effect is has on the AV receiver. Do the messages on the front stay the same or do you get something else?


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

GenTso said:


> One of the things that might help the OP troubleshoot is changing the audio setting IN THE DVR to output Linear PCM and see what effect is has on the AV receiver. Do the messages on the front stay the same or do you get something else?


Yes I tried that and it stays at PCM, not sure why. I know for a fact it's not the Sony receiver because the day I had DirecTV installed I watched TV with a Dolby Digital signal, using the same HDMI port. Right now I'm watching a movie using DTS. I'll try using an optical cable though but I'd prefer just to use HDMI for the advantage of just using one cable for audio and video.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

skatingrocker17 said:


> I know for a fact it's not the Sony receiver because the day I had DirecTV installed I watched TV with a Dolby Digital signal, using the same HDMI port.


 By that same logic, it can't be the HR24 because it also worked fine that day.









It's got to be either a setting on the Sony, a setting on the HR24 or the source.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

Carl Spock said:


> By that same logic, it can't be the HR24 because it also worked fine that day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I meant was right before I got DirecTV I was watching my cable with a Dolby Digital signal. I've tried multiple channels, even the movie channels show LPCM. On the top right on the information banner it says DD though. Maybe the HR24 only puts out PCM through the HDMI cable. Does anyone else get Dolby Digital through HDMI? It wouldn't bother me except the A/V receiver isn;t showing multiple channel PCM and I want to listen to surround sound when available.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> ... Does anyone else get Dolby Digital through HDMI? ...


Yes, plenty of us.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

This *2005 *article states the following, so if any equipment in your audio chain is a few years old, this may be the reason you may not be getting DD 5.1 via HDMI, but optical or coaxial works fine:

_"However, if you thought that by sending those audio signals via HDMI to an A/V Receiver using HDMI inputs, it would process full-blown Dolby Digital and DTS, you?d be mistaken. Today, those products only pass/receive Dolby Digital 2.0 audio. To obtain full-blown surround sound, you would have to use either the digital audio connectors or 1394 (if available) from your DVD player or Satellite Receiver. Of course, to obtain the best digital video and digital audio signals overall, you would simply send video HDMI signals to the display directly, and digital audio signals directly to the A/V Receiver or Processor using the digital audio connectors of both products. You?ve lost the ease-of-use switching capability, but retained pristine signals."
_


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

The receiver is part of Sony's late 2009 models and is able to accept every signal the the Playstation 3 can put out (over HDMI). No other device has this problem except for my HR24. The Xbox 360, PS3, Media Center Computer and old cable box had no problem sending Dolby Digital signals to the receiver. I would even prefer PCM because it's uncompressed but the problem is that it's not 5.1.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> The receiver is part of Sony's late 2009 models and is able to accept every signal the the Playstation 3 can put out (over HDMI). No other device has this problem except for my HR24. The Xbox 360, PS3, Media Center Computer and old cable box had no problem sending Dolby Digital signals to the receiver. I would even prefer PCM because it's uncompressed but the problem is that it's not 5.1.


ESPN HD is 5.1 all the time. What happens on channel 206?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Here's a link to his owners manual...I'm browsing through it. http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...&productId=8198552921665944651#specifications


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

skatingrocker17 said:


> Does anyone else get Dolby Digital through HDMI?


 Me.

What happens when you run a coax digital audio run out from your HR24 into your Sony? (you might need to go into your Sony's menu to assign this digital input)

What happens when you plug your HR24 into your HDMI DVD input?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> The receiver is part of Sony's late 2009 models and is able to accept every signal the the Playstation 3 can put out (over HDMI). No other device has this problem except for my HR24. The Xbox 360, PS3, Media Center Computer and old cable box had no problem sending Dolby Digital signals to the receiver. I would even prefer PCM because it's uncompressed but the problem is that it's not 5.1.


I just got a loaner Sony STR-DH710 and just checked out the HDMI from the HR24. You need to change the front panel settings on the Sony to one of the "PLII" modes.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

VOS goes beyond the call of duty! :allthumbs


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> My HR24-500 is connected through HDMI to my Sony DN-1000 and I went to the menu of the receiver and set Dolby Digital to on. Even when it's a program that is broadcast in Dolby Digital the receiver is still putting out LPCM to my A/V receiver. Why is this? My old crappy Scientific Atlanta 8300HD had no problem sending out Dolby Digital signals.


From page 79 of your manual. You might also want to double-check this setting:

*Dec. Priority (Digital audio input decoding priority)*

Lets you specify the input mode for the digital signal input to the HDMI IN jack.

• *PCM* When signals from the HDMI IN jack are selected, only PCM signals are output from the connected player. To prevent interruption when playback starts, set to "PCM". When signals in any other format are received, set this item to "AUTO".
• *AUTO* Automatically switches the input mode between DTS, Dolby Digital, or PCM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Steve said:


> From page 79 of your manual. You might also want to double-check this setting:
> 
> *Dec. Priority (Digital audio input decoding priority)*
> 
> ...


From 48 hours of using this loaner "it's menus/settings really suck".
My old Sony STR-DE898 was close to plug & play, yet this STR-DH710 is anything but user friendly.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> From 48 hours of using this loaner "it's menus/settings really suck".
> My old Sony STR-DE898 was close to plug & play, yet this STR-DH710 is anything but user friendly.


If it's anything like the DN-1000, that's putting it nicely.  The user manual has me scratching my head. I had a top of the line ES tuner/pre-amp about 10 years ago, and it doesn't look like the user interface has improved at all, IMHO.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

On ESPN it still is in LPCM. I changed the A/V to A.F.D. Auto which means it chooses automatically and the only speakers it will play through are the left, right, and sub. Which means it's only getting a stereo signal. Dec Priority is set to auto, not PCM.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> On ESPN it still is in LPCM. I changed the A/V to A.F.D. Auto which means it chooses automatically and the only speakers it will play through are the left, right, and sub. Which means it's only getting a stereo signal. Dec Priority is set to auto, not PCM.


[again] select PL, PL II, PL IIx, or PL IIz .
I've been using PL IIx all afternoon with HDMI from my HR24, as it works.


----------



## GenTso (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe you should try a factory reset so at least you know where you're starting from. I'm not sure if it's the case with this model, but I know my Sony has a ton of menu items that are hardly or inadequately explained. 

Another thing I just thought of ... there should be an HDMI contextual menu. Go to that and see if you have HDMI set for passthrough mode or what. I can't remember what the settings say, but it's something like "TV" or "TV + Amp." 

When I get home, I'll check that out and see if it does anything. 

Doesn't this all come down to the difference between bitstream and PCM? If he's getting the LPCM message, more than likely it's because that's the audio the AV receiver is getting. The receiver wouldn't be getting the audio and converting it to LPCM, would it? ... I guess it could if it was set to. 

Also, you sure you're on the right source? I once had a similar problem, but it turned out to be because I had switched some of the input labels around and so when I hit Sat, it actually went to the toslink connection FROM my TV, which was only 2Ch PCM (the audio had gone from DVR to AV Receiver to TV back to AV Receiver). Technically, I would had the same issue as you -- Sat was set to output DD et al, but my receiver would only say Linear PCM 2Ch on the front.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> [again] select PL, PL II, PL IIx, or PL IIz .
> I've been using PL IIx all afternoon with HDMI from my HR24, as it works.


You're right, I had to go into the GUI to change the E. Surround mode from Neutral-THX to Prologic, I just never noticed it because I don't use the GUI. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> You're right, I had to go into the GUI to change the E. Surround mode from Neutral-THX to Prologic, I just never noticed it because I don't use the GUI. Thanks.


Yeah this "loaner" has been a real PITA to get used to & setup compared to my older Sony.
I've moved back to coax/optical because I don't always what to go through the AVR and just want the TV sound. This way I can have surround sound or not.


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> [again] select PL, PL II, PL IIx, or PL IIz .
> I've been using PL IIx all afternoon with HDMI from my HR24, as it works.


I don't know either one of these pieces but... to me this does not seem to really solve the actual problem.
While it is true that you now get some sort of surround sound, the signal that is getting to the pre/pro is still just 2 channels and the pre/pro is doing it's thing and "creating" some sort of a synthesised surround sound field.

What you do not seem to be getting in this mode is 5.1 discrete channels.
That is what you're really shooting for.

Selecting PL, PL II, PL IIx, or PL IIz may sound quite good but really it's not the way to obtain the optimium result if discrete 5.1 DD is available.


----------



## skatingrocker17 (Jun 24, 2010)

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah this "loaner" has been a real PITA to get used to & setup compared to my older Sony.
> I've moved back to coax/optical because I don't always what to go through the AVR and just want the TV sound. This way I can have surround sound or not.


Good thinking, but I just use my Harmony remote to control the sound while controlling the cable box too, much less hassle than two separate remotes. Otherwise I would just use the TV speakers too.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah this "loaner" has been a real PITA to get used to & setup compared to my older Sony.
> I've moved back to coax/optical because I don't always what to go through the AVR and just want the TV sound. This way I can have surround sound or not.


Newer certainly isn't a guarantee of easier. I have a 9 year old Sony STR-DB1070 that is easy to use, and obviously doesn't even have HDMI connectors. However, it plays DTS 5.1 just fine over optical or coax. I always have, and always will split signals, so given my firm adherence to the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" philosophy, this A/V will stay in place until it doesn't work, or optical & coax go away.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bigbrother52 said:


> I don't know either one of these pieces but...
> 
> What you do not seem to be getting in this mode is 5.1 discrete channels.
> That is what you're really shooting for.
> ...


I really don't know either.
My older Sony didn't have HDMI inputs, so coax & optical was all I used.
The new loaner does have HDMI and it always shows LPCM, where the coax/optical shows 3-2.
The OP asked about the HR24, which isn't any different than the HR20. They both work/display the same info.
From the few hours of watching/listening yesterday, it did seem to have discrete channels.
I really need to find a good source program to use for comparison, to know if this is being "faked" or not.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> [again] select PL, PL II, PL IIx, or PL IIz .
> I've been using PL IIx all afternoon with HDMI from my HR24, as it works.


Agreed with bigbrother52 on this. These are all analog settings. All these modes do is decode surround sound from a stereo signal. None of these are Dolby Digital 5.1 settings. On my Yamaha, I may initiate Dolby Digital by going into one of these analog modes. My receiver will switch back and forth between Dolby Digital and Pro Logic II at times, for example between HD and SD, as it sees a Dolby Digital signal and then loses it. But the OP was saying earlier he wasn't getting an indication of Dolby Digital lock on the front panel of his receiver. If he still isn't getting those lights to come on, he doesn't have Dolby Digital 5.1.

And yes, setting up Sony receivers is for the birds.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Agreed with bigbrother52 on this. These are all analog settings. All these modes do is decode surround sound from a stereo signal. None of these are Dolby Digital 5.1 settings. On my Yamaha, I may initiate Dolby Digital by going into one of these analog modes. My receiver will switch back and forth between Dolby Digital and Pro Logic II at times, for example between HD and SD, as it sees a Dolby Digital signal and then loses it. But the OP was saying earlier he wasn't getting an indication of Dolby Digital lock on the front panel of his receiver. If he still isn't getting those lights to come on, he doesn't have Dolby Digital 5.1.
> 
> And yes, setting up Sony receivers is for the birds.


From reading some of your posts, I'd bet you know way more about this than myself, "so" why don't you look into the HDMI and tell us what you see/know?
Since HDMI outputs LPCM, I'm not sure how you can call it "analog".
The new "loaner" doesn't even have a DD 5.1 light like my older Sony, so the only indication is when the feed first starts up and scrolls what it is in the window.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been doing my level best not to dig into this Sony manual but I will for you, VOS, and the OP.  

And thank you for the compliment. This was my job for years.

But first I would ask for a third time that the OP does some tests for me. I would do them if I was in his living room. They will give us good information. This is basic troubleshooting.

One for sure will help us out a lot. Please do this for me, skatingrocker17.

I assume your DVD player is hooked up through a HDMI cable. If so:

1) Put in a regular DVD (not Blu-ray) and verify by the lights on the front panel that you are in fact getting Dolby Digital 5.1 off of the DVD. If you are, the Dolby symbol followed by the letter D will glow on the front of your Sony receiver.

2) Turn off the DVD and unplug its HDMI cable from the back of your Sony.

3) Plug your HR24's HDMI cable into the DVD input.

4) See if you now get Dolby Digital from the HR24 on this input _(make sure Dolby Digital is turned on in the HR24's menu, yadda yadda yadda)._

Let me know what happens.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Plug your HR24's HDMI cable into the input.
> 
> 4) See if you now get Dolby Digital from the HR24 on this input _(make sure Dolby Digital is turned on in the HR24's menu, yadda yadda yadda)._
> 
> Let me know what happens.


This much I can tell you, though I don't have a DVD to do the first verification, there is nothing but LPCM shown over HDMI with both a HR24-500 & HR20-700. Going into the HR2x menu and changing Dolby on/off doesn't change the HDMI output. "Of course" the coax/optical output changes from DD 5.1 to LPCM.

This would seem to ask the question:
Does anybody get anything but LPCM over HDMI out of any of the H/HR2x receivers? :shrug:


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

First off, _a 136 page manual?_ :eek2: WTF was Sony thinking? Only electrical engineers will be using this piece? Were they on drugs? Can I please have some after plowing through this POS?

To answer your question, *VOS*, you should be able to get Dolby Digital, and other surround modes like DTS and Dolby TrueHD, through the HDMI jack, at least on the OP's receiver (pg. 69 of the manual). The fact you are getting only PCM is not right.

The only thing that jumps out at me is the thing *Steve* mentioned upthread about a setting under the audio set-up for the receiver. (In fact, I saw that in the manual and thought I'd figured it out, only to realize Steve had figured it out well ahead of me.  ). *skatingrocker17*, I saw where you don't have GUI hooked up. You will need to in order to check on this setting. The default position should be OK, but if it has been mis-set, your receiver will only get PCM through the HDMI cables. BTW, doing my DVD test upthread will tell us if this setting is incorrect. If it is set wrong, you won't be able to get the Dolby Digital indicator (the Dolby symbol followed by the letter D) to light up for a DVD, either.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Let me asks this [again] another way:
Maybe this is a Sony issue/problem and though I seem to have all the settings correct [the manual has been beside me since Thursday] there simply isn't anything "displayed" other than LPCM over HDMI [regardless of any settings in the Sony I've tried].
Would someone [anyone] that has HDMI connected to their AV receiver check and see what is coming out over the HDMI on any H/HR2x?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Let me asks this [again] another way:
> Maybe this is a Sony issue/problem and though I seem to have all the settings correct [the manual has been beside me since Thursday] there simply isn't anything "displayed" other than LPCM over HDMI [regardless of any settings in the Sony I've tried].
> *Would someone [anyone] that has HDMI connected to their AV receiver check and see what is coming out over the HDMI on any H/HR2x?*


Dolby Digital 5.1 no prob on Yamaha.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*VOS*, here you and I sit, plaintively asking questions that go unanswered.

A couple of pretty sorry old farts, if you ask me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [...] Since HDMI outputs LPCM, I'm not sure how you can call it "analog". [...]


Analog may be _technically_ incorrect in this case, but I knew exactly what *Mr. Spock *meant by it.  He's trying to differentiate between 5.1 discrete channels vs. 5.1 virtual channels that were really "derived" from 2-channel stereo, whether the source was PCM 2-channel or analog 2-channel.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Dolby Digital 5.1 no prob on Yamaha.


Thanks, 
I'll see what I can play with on the "unfriendly" Sony to get anything different.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [...] Would someone [anyone] that has HDMI connected to their AV receiver check and see what is coming out over the HDMI on any H/HR2x?





Carl Spock said:


> *VOS*, here you and I sit, plaintively asking questions that go unanswered.


Can't help you here. I'm using TOSLINK. (optical) between the HR24 and my Yamaha RX-V2600.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Steve said:


> Analog may be _technically_ incorrect in this case, but I knew exactly what *Mr. Spock *meant by it.  He's trying to differentiate between 5.1 discrete channels vs. 5.1 virtual channels that were really "derived" from 2-channel stereo, whether the source was PCM 2-channel or analog 2-channel.


Exactly. With Dolby Pro Logic and all its descendents - Pro Logic II, Enhanced, EX, et.al. - the processing is all in the analog realm. With Dolby Digital 5.1, it stays digital. There is also the matter that with Dolby Digital, the main 5 channels and the subwoofer channel - the .1 - are discrete, separate channels. With Dolby Pro Logic, the othe channels are matrixed into the two track feed, and are later decoded out. You get a lot better separation with Dolby Digital.

And I didn't get your question, *VOS*. I, too, have a HR20-700 putting out Dolby Digital through HDMI to my Yamaha RX-V1800. I thought you were looking just for Sony receivers with an HDMI input. I also can bring in the sound into my receiver through the Toslink output of my HR20. Along the way, it passes through a digital delay so I can solve lip sync issues. Dolby Digital 5.1 is received and processed correctly by my Yamaha using either signal path.

Back to the OP's situation. Maybe the easiest way to solve this problem is for him to hook up his system the way *Steve* does it and go from coaxial digital audio out on the HR24 to the coaxial digital audio input on his Sony. That should work. He'd have to assign it, which is another GUI function, and is described on page 109 of the owner's manual.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

My head hurts reading this, just as it did when I was buying my Onkyp 806 AVR. However, if I read and understand all of this correctly my Onkyo 806 does indeed receive DD 5.1 from the HD-DVR. At times I have seen it pop into other modes depending on the programming, but it pretty much stays in DD when viewing most HD programming.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

john18 said:


> My head hurts reading this [...]


If you think your head hurts now, try reading through the OP's STR-DN1000 user manual! :lol:


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> I really need to find a good source program to use for comparison, to know if this is being "faked" or not.


If the Dolby Digital indicator on any single one of these AVR's, regardless of manufacturer, isn't lit up then it's most deffinatly being "faked", there is no question about it. 
I was trying to be polite when I said, I don't really know, but... 

As I said, it may sound quite good but really if it's not in the discrete 5.1 DD format then you might as well be using a Pro-logic AVR that was built prior to 1996 and save your money. You're not using all the new technology you've paid for.

Personally, I would not rest until I had that DD light on, no matter how many buttons it took in the process.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> [...] I really need to find a good source program to use for comparison, to know if this is being "faked" or not.


If it's at all helpful, the two screen grabs below are what my Yamaha RX-V2600 reports for _NCIS_ on USA (DD, but 2.0) and _Castle_ on ABC (DD 5.1). HR24-500 is connected TOSLINK to the Yammy.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"So it seems", the receivers will output DD 5.1 over HDMI, yet the Sonys are such a PITA, it may or may not handle.
FWIW: there is NO DD 5.1 light on this loaner, as there was with my earlier Sony.
Coax/optical show DD 5.1 [or DD 3-2], but nada for any light and the manual also doesn't mention any.
OH yeah, "there ain't no stinking GUI either" [just a small text window that scrolls at the start].


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "OH yeah, "there ain't no stinking GUI either" [just a small text window that scrolls at the start].


Haa..

Well, the one thing that is for certain is that not a single AVR on the market today, especailly one that is equipt with HDMI, would lack a 5.1 DD output feature.

How you go about finding that feature in their long manual, that is entirely another matter!

Still, this is one of the most important features and one of the reasons to actually own one of these things sooo, read through it better, it's gotta be there :eek2:


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Been away most of the day, so I just saw this thread. 

I have an HR24 connected by HDMI to Sony STR-DV10 (then onto Vizio TV). I get Dolby Digitial from the HR24. The front display shows Dolby Digital when turning on the DVR or changing channel.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> "So it seems", the receivers will output DD 5.1 over HDMI, yet the Sonys are such a PITA, it may or may not handle.


Sony receivers have to, as *bigbrother* said. They absolutely have to.

And I got the manual for your loaner to find out how. Two Sony manuals in one day, *VOS*! :grin: This is karma payback - the good kind - for all the kind help you've given others on this site.



> FWIW: there is NO DD 5.1 light on this loaner, as there was with my earlier Sony.


Yes, there is. It shows in the picture on page 8. It is feature #8 on that page, which is actually detailed on page 9. It's the Dolby symbol followed by the letter D, just like on the OP's receiver.



> Coax/optical show DD 5.1 [or DD 3-2], but nada for any light and the manual also doesn't mention any.


We're talking the Sony STR-DH710, right? It's there, at least in the manual, it's there:












> OH yeah, "there ain't no stinking GUI either" [just a small text window that scrolls at the start].


Yah, no GUI. Just the cruddy front panel menu and using the remote. Agreed, they stink.

Going through the receiver's menu (pg. 71), you'll want to get to AUDIO. I see the same thing *Steve* found in the other manual. You want to set DEC. PRIO to DEC. AUTO (pg. 81). Otherwise the HDMI will only pass PCM, which could be your problem.

And as opposed to the OP's receiver, with this one you can't have the video pass through the HDMI cable and use the DVR's digital output to pass the sound. The HDMI cable on this model Sony has to pass both, so unfortunately you can't out-trick it, like you could the OP's.

If you can't get this to work, VOS, the best solution would be to replace this Sony piece with a Yamaha.  Outside of that, you could always run the HDMI cable directly to the TV for audio and use the DVR's digital out to send digital audio on the Sony. You'd have to use the receiver's menu to assign that digital input to the correct source (pg. 68).


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bigbrother52 said:


> Haa..
> 
> Well, the one thing that is for certain is that not a single AVR on the market today, especailly one that is equipt with HDMI, would lack a 5.1 DD output feature.
> 
> ...


"Buried deep" in the manual:


Menu | Parameters |Settings | Initial Settings
HDMI | Setting HDMI audio input [audio out]|TV+AMP, AMP | AMPLPCM "Always" comes out. You can reset defaults [over and over] and this is all you get "*until*" you select "AMP", then DD5.1 is displayed with HDMI, "just like" coax & optical.
*POS* :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Sony receivers have to, as *bigbrother* said. They absolutely have to.
> 
> And I got the manual for your loaner to find out how. Two Sony manuals in one day, *VOS*! :grin: This is karma payback - the good kind - for all the kind help you've given others on this site.
> 
> Yes, there is. It shows in the picture on page 8. It is feature #8 on that page, which is actually detailed on page 9. It's the Dolby symbol followed by the letter D, just like on the OP's receiver.


 As I said there ain't no stinking blue light for DD5.1 like my older Sony had.



> We're talking the Sony STR-DH710, right?


 "yeah", page 75 from my earlier post.


> Going through the receiver's menu (pg. 71), you'll want to get to AUDIO. I see the same thing *Steve* found in the other manual. You want to set DEC. PRIO to DEC. AUTO (pg. 81). Otherwise the HDMI will only pass PCM, which could be your problem.


 "BS" :lol:

BTW: *thanks to all *that offered/tried to help.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Well, at least I know what not to get you for your birthday, *VOS*.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> Well, at least I know what not to get you for your birthday, *VOS*.


I think the "nicest thing" I could say is: 
This manual was written & reviewed by engineers that knew how it worked, "BUT" was never given to a consumer focus group to see if they could actually use & find what they wanted/needed to set up this thing. :nono:


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I think the "nicest thing" I could say is:
> This manual was written & reviewed by engineers that knew how it worked, "BUT" was never given to a consumer focus group to see if they could actually use & find what they wanted/needed to set up this thing. :nono:


Lot's of Sony manuals I've seen are written in what I like to call "Japlish". You can tell by the sentence structure that some guides were originally written in Japanese (or another language) and translated to English. E.g., from P.3 of this guide:_ "Connect the speaker cord to the apparatus and the speakers carefully so as not to touch the core of speaker cord by hand."_

That doesn't explain the convoluted UI's on the receivers, tho, unless Japanese consumers somehow find them more logical than we do.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> "Buried deep" in the manual:
> 
> 
> Menu | Parameters |Settings | Initial Settings
> HDMI | Setting HDMI audio input [audio out]|TV+AMP, AMP | AMPLPCM "Always" comes out. You can reset defaults [over and over] and this is all you get "*until*" you select "AMP", then DD5.1 is displayed with HDMI, "just like" coax & optical.


It's taken me a while, thinking about it, but this _almost_ makes sense. The TV wouldn't have a Dolby Digital decoder in it, so if you wanted to use the TV speakers, the signal would have to be PCM for you to hear anything.

But _almost_ is the right word there. It would make complete sense if they put this warning in* BIG BOLD LETTERS.*



> *POS* :lol:


Got that right.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> It's taken me a while, thinking about it, but this _almost_ makes sense. The TV wouldn't have a Dolby Digital decoder in it, so if you wanted to use the TV speakers, the signal would have to be PCM for you to hear anything.


Actually I can't even "buy that", since I've had Dolby turned on and used HDMI directly to my "Sony Bravia XBR2" for a few years, and it worked fine. Everything turned to crap when I tried to put the STR-DH710 into the loop.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Carl Spock said:


> It's taken me a while, thinking about it, but this _almost_ makes sense. The TV wouldn't have a Dolby Digital decoder in it, so if you wanted to use the TV speakers, the signal would have to be PCM for you to hear anything.


Good point. My Panny plasmas 3-HDMI inputs default to digital PCM in, but I can also tell them to get their audio from the component 1/2 or video 1/2 audio input connections instead.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I think the "nicest thing" I could say is:
> This manual was written & reviewed by engineers that knew how it worked, "BUT" was never given to a consumer focus group to see if they could actually use & find what they wanted/needed to set up this thing. :nono:


The manual for my Onkyo is also very convoluted so it is not just Sony. I had to read sections of it many times to figure out what they were saying and get parts of the configuration correct. Parts of it were easy to understand, but some parts were pure hell and (maybe rightly or wrongly) I consider myself a step above the average consumer as far as knowledge goes.


----------



## bigbrother52 (Jan 20, 2008)

The sad part about this entire thread is that it represents a huge number of people. 
People that will never consult a website such as this one.

It's going to be a very long time before most folks can just turn on a TV and not have to think about what their supposed to do next! 
Did I do it right?

I'm sure glad HDMI is here now to simplify all of these new Home Theater installations almost everyone has


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

With DD enabled on my HR23-700 and HR24-500 my Panasonic shows it is only getting PCM. On my H24-100 the VIZO LCD is also only showing PCM. The same thing goes for my HR21-700 an dother HR24-500 on the Toshiba LCD. All are connected by HDMI

The only way I can get DD is to use the optical out into the Denon receiver.

Bob


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

azarby said:


> With DD enabled on my HR23-700 and HR24-500 my Panasonic shows it is only getting PCM. Om my H24-100 the VIZO LCD is also only showing PCM. The same thing goes for my HR21-700 an dother HR24-500 on the Toshiba LCD


More confirmation of what *Carl *was saying above.



> The only way I can get DD is to use the optical out into the Denon receiver.


You're set up like me. Reason I don't route HDMI through my Yamaha receiver is because it's an older model that doesn't support 1080p. Same for you? Or have you tried HDMI to your Denon and DD doesn't pass?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

azarby said:


> With DD enabled on my HR23-700 and HR24-500 my Panasonic shows it is only getting PCM. On my H24-100 the VIZO LCD is also only showing PCM. The same thing goes for my HR21-700 an dother HR24-500 on the Toshiba LCD. All are connected by HDMI
> 
> The only way I can get DD is to use the optical out into the Denon receiver.
> 
> Bob


"Somehow" I think/feel that I've just proved this is "simply" a configuration setting in your AVR that you need to find.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Steve said:


> More confirmation of what *Carl *was saying above.
> 
> You're set up like me. Reason I don't route HDMI through my Yamaha receiver is because it's an older model that doesn't support 1080p. Same for you? Or have you tried HDMI to your Denon and DD doesn't pass?


My Denon is an older model and doesn't support HDMI switching, only component switching.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

azarby said:


> My Denon is an older model and doesn't support HDMI switching.


There's that reason, too. :grin:


----------



## GenTso (Aug 26, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> "Buried deep" in the manual:
> 
> 
> Menu | Parameters |Settings | Initial Settings
> ...


I guess my post back at the bottom of Page 1 wasn't a good enough explanation. /cry 
... or maybe it was missed because it was at the bottom.



GenTso said:


> Another thing I just thought of ... there should be an HDMI contextual menu. Go to that and see if you have HDMI set for passthrough mode or what. I can't remember what the settings say, but it's something like "TV" or "TV + Amp."


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Winner!

*GenTso*, love your chicken, too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

GenTso said:


> I guess my post back at the bottom of Page 1 wasn't a good enough explanation. /cry
> ... or maybe it was missed because it was at the bottom.


Actually it was "overlooked", because it wasn't:


> Go to that and see if you have HDMI set for* passthrough mode* or what..


As I know I'd played with that menu and had no help.
It was in the* next menu after that* and even it didn't read like it would have had anything to do with "what in fact" it did or does change. POS manual.


----------



## GenTso (Aug 26, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Actually it was "overlooked", because it wasn't:
> 
> As I know I'd played with that menu and had no help.
> It was in the* next menu after that* and even it didn't read like it would have had anything to do with "what in fact" it did or does change. POS manual.


Yeah, I was mostly patting myself on the back because I was going entirely on memory and those owner's manuals and menus are already esoteric.
:sure:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

GenTso said:


> Yeah, I was mostly patting myself on the back because I was going entirely on memory and those owner's manuals and menus are already esoteric.
> :sure:


"missed it by that much". 
Had you just use the generic "look in the HDMI menu", I'd be giving you the pat on the back too. The pass through part was what through me off.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

So, *skatingrocker17*, did you solve your problem? Did any of the insights discovered here help?


----------



## SPG900NY (Aug 13, 2010)

bigbrother52 said:


> It's going to be a very long time before most folks can just turn on a TV and not have to think about what their supposed to do next!


Amen.

I'm having the same issue with a Sony sound bar. Damn Sonys. PCM only from the HR-24. My cable box using the same HDMI cable was outputting DD5.1 with no issues. I have no idea what's going on at this point, and I'm usually pretty good at these things.


----------



## def90 (Nov 13, 2007)

OK, another HR-21 Dolby Digital issue with HDMI.. First off I have been installing home audio video and automation systems for close to 18 years so I know the difference between PCM stereo, Pro-Logic II and Dolby Digital 5.1.. Any of you that think a PCM signal playing through Neo 2 is Dolby Digital you are plain wrong. I also know how to set the digital out on the HR-21 to Dolby and set the AVR to not pass audio to the TV over HDMI.

This system has an Extron 4x4 HDMI matrix switch with 2 regular HD receivers and 1 HR-21 on 3 of the inputs and an Apple TV on the 4th. Through the matrix switch one of the outputs goes into the Cable/Sat input on an Integra DTR 40.1.. When the Matrix Switch has either of the 2 regular HD boxes routed to the input on the Integra you get real honest to goodness Dolby Digital 5.1.. When you switch to the HR-21 the receiver will only show that a PCM signal is being sent to the receiver via HDMI. ALL sat receivers are set the same way with Dolby Digital selected for audio and all 3 receivers run through the matrix into the same input of the AVR. Why would the regular boxes output real Dolby Digital and the DVR does not?

There are issues with the HR-21's.. Today I was at another project so I went right to the HR-21 in the Theater room to see what it was doing and via a Pioneer AVR it did the same thing.. Was only outputting PCM, even with Dolby Digital selected in the menu. I think many of you think you are getting Dolby Digital and you are not, I didn't even pick up on it myself until just this past week.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Carl Spock, I have a Denon AVR5803 and with my HR24-500 I will get DD 5.1 with an Optical Digital Cable from my HR24 to my Denon and then without switching the Channel it will lose the Digital Signal and go into Analog Mode.

Then after awhile it will find the Digital Signal again and show the it is DD 5.1 as the Denon is in Auto Tune Mode. 

I believe there is a Software Bug in the HR24 which causes it to lose it DD Signal and then later it regains it or again outputs a DD Signal and some call this Audio Dropout because I guess they don't have the Auto Tune Feature turned on so when it loses it's DD Signal they get no Audio because their AVR didn't automatically switch to the Analog Mode such as my Denon does.


----------



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

skatingrocker17 said:


> Yes I tried that and it stays at PCM, not sure why. I know for a fact it's not the Sony receiver because the day I had DirecTV installed I watched TV with a Dolby Digital signal, using the same HDMI port. Right now I'm watching a movie using DTS. I'll try using an optical cable though but I'd prefer just to use HDMI for the advantage of just using one cable for audio and video.


It's not your imagination I caught my 24-500 doing it (or not outputting DD in this case) on several occasions-not sure why and perhaps the rules have changed or D* has changed the rules on occasion but the old rule of thumb was anything being broadcasted in HD was suppose to also include digital sound either 5.1 or 6.1 but I can also see where now this rule can't always hold up. Some movies from years ago were only recorded using PCM or 2-channel audio so even though they are being shown in HD if they haven't been touched up by the studio's (remastered in HD with DD audio) then all D* can do with them is scale the picture up to 720P or 1080I, that alone will not change the original audio output and can't be faulted on D* or any equipment.

What I have encountered though are on more recent movies that are even listed on the guide as having DD audio yet it was not being output to my receiver either and for that I have no reason or excuse to give. Somewhere in the chain the markers for DD sound was dropped but it definitaly was not on my Denon receivers end either. I'm using Toslink (fiber optic) cable to get out to receiver and most times works flawlessly.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

Having read most of this thread, I can safely say that I have an HDMI sound problem that is closely related to that of the original poster. My HR21 is connected by HDMI to a passive HDMI splitter which allows one in and two out. One of those outputs goes to my Yamaha RX-V863 receiver (and eventually to a Sharp projector) and the other output from the splitter goes to a Panny 65" plasma. If I try to view anything off my HR21 DVR with the passive splitter connected, I only get 2 channel PCM sound going to the Yamaha. If I remove the HDMI splitter and connect the HR21 directly by HDMI to the Yamaha receiver, I get Dolby Digital 5.1 sound. But then I can't view DTV on my Panny.

I have put up with this for years because I don't know how to fix it. I want to keep the splitter connected, because it allows for DirecTV viewing through the Panny 65". What make and model is the HDMI splitter? No idea, because it has no such information on the packing or the splitter itself. If anyone has encountered a similar situation where a splitter is involved, I would be very interested to know if they found a solution.

Cheers
Archie from PA, living temporary in Dallas TX.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The Scotsman said:


> Having read most of this thread, I can safely say that I have an HDMI sound problem that is closely related to that of the original poster. My HR21 is connected by HDMI to a passive HDMI splitter which allows one in and two out. One of those outputs goes to my Yamaha RX-V863 receiver (and eventually to a Sharp projector) and the other output from the splitter goes to a Panny 65" plasma. If I try to view anything off my HR21 DVR with the passive splitter connected, I only get 2 channel PCM sound going to the Yamaha. If I remove the HDMI splitter and connect the HR21 directly by HDMI to the Yamaha receiver, I get Dolby Digital 5.1 sound. But then I can't view DTV on my Panny.
> 
> I have put up with this for years because I don't know how to fix it. I want to keep the splitter connected, because it allows for DirecTV viewing through the Panny 65". What make and model is the HDMI splitter? No idea, because it has no such information on the packing or the splitter itself. If anyone has encountered a similar situation where a splitter is involved, I would be very interested to know if they found a solution.
> 
> ...


My son has an H21, he also has the same Yamaha you have.
He has HDMI to the Yamaha and then from the Yamaha to the TV,
He uses an Optical cable for the sound from the H21 to the Yamaha to get the DD 5.1. The Yamaha has an on screen menu to select which input to use for sound and he can choose the HDMI or the Optical. He prefers the Optical sound.

I have an HR23 and an older Yamaha. I use the HDMI or Component cables to the TV for Video and the Optical cable to the Yamaha for the DD 5.1.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

richierich said:


> Carl Spock, I have a Denon AVR5803 and with my HR24-500 I will get DD 5.1 with an Optical Digital Cable from my HR24 to my Denon and then without switching the Channel it will lose the Digital Signal and go into Analog Mode.
> 
> Then after awhile it will find the Digital Signal again and show the it is DD 5.1 as the Denon is in Auto Tune Mode.
> 
> I believe there is a Software Bug in the HR24 which causes it to lose it DD Signal and then later it regains it or again outputs a DD Signal and some call this Audio Dropout because I guess they don't have the Auto Tune Feature turned on so when it loses it's DD Signal they get no Audio because their AVR didn't automatically switch to the Analog Mode such as my Denon does.


UPDATE:

Well, my Audio Switching Problem was not fixed by the NR so I played around with it and finally switched out my Coaxial Digital Audio Cable for a Toslink Cable and now it is working Perfectly for 24 hours.

I will continue to Monitor it to see if it indeed Reverts back to Switching from Digital to Analog and then back to Digital and then back to Analog but if it doesn't my Conclusion is that all this time it was caused by a Bad Coaxial Digital Audio Cable!!!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> Well, my Audio Switching Problem was not fixed by the NR so I played around with it and finally switched out my Coaxial Digital Audio Cable for a Toslink Cable and now it is working Perfectly for 24 hours.
> 
> I will continue to Monitor it to see if it indeed Reverts back to Switching from Digital to Analog and then back to Digital and then back to Analog but if it doesn't my Conclusion is that all this time it was caused by a Bad Coaxial Digital Audio Cable!!!


Your experience could also point to a problem not with the cable, but with the co-axial (SP/DIF) interface circuitry on either your receiver or your HR. If you really wanted to get into it, you could try replacing the co-ax cable to see if the problem is still there.

No need to use an expensive "digital" co-axial cable either, BTW. I just use one of the "triple" RCA cables that came bundled with the HR's. Works like a charm in my set-up. HR24-500 to a Yamaha RX-V2600.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Your experience could also point to a problem not with the cable, but with the co-axial (SP/DIF) interface circuitry on either your receiver or your HR. If you really wanted to get into it, you could try replacing the co-ax cable to see if the problem is still there.


I have another Coaxial Digital Audio Cable so I will try it out to see if it is indeed the cable or the circuitry inside.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> I have another Coaxial Digital Audio Cable so I will try it out to see if it is indeed the cable or the circuitry inside.


You've probably got 20 of them...it takes no more than a standard audio cable. Anything with the connector on it that fits. I've used regular audio patch cables for digital audio out/in for years. They work perfectly.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I actually have a Monster Coaxial Digital Audio Cable that I bought back when I was very Ignorant of all things Electronic that should work perfectly.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

richierich said:


> I actually have a Monster Coaxial Digital Audio Cable that I bought back when I was very Ignorant of thing Electronic that should work perfectly.


Ouch!


----------

